# Who's got the lightest DH build?



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

My bike weighs 42.7 lbs. Then I saw this on the SC forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/v10c-light-build-progress-715887.html

30.5 lbs for a real DH build! I wonder if anyone else has a similar build. If I had this bike, I'd ride it EVERYWHERE! It's even lighter than my AM... haha!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

my socom is it 40 right now and thats with crome molly cranks azonic outlaw wheels and not running tubeless. so 42 for a v10c seems pretty heavy considering i am running my bike in the heaviest setup possible. but 30.5 for a dh bike seems real light. i know alot of world cup riders are near that but they are putting a new set of rims on after 2 runs. we have all seen gee blow up rims on the wc the year. i think for the non pro mans dh build 37 to 40 is doing really well for a well built dh bike that will last a season


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

i saw the thread title, and was about to post that guy's bike setup. lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ron m. said:


> My bike weighs 42.7 lbs. Then I saw this on the SC forum:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/v10c-light-build-progress-715887.html
> 
> 30.5 lbs for a real DH build! I wonder if anyone else has a similar build. If I had this bike, I'd ride it EVERYWHERE! It's even lighter than my AM... haha!


V10 Carbon and 30 pound build...I call bullshiat ...I can see 34 or 35 with airshock...no way 30

he has got carbon XC rims and both weigh 1531 plus tires (HR 1280 and 1280) that equals 4091 without rotors and cassett....9 pounds (figure 11 and a half with tubes, rotors and cassett..frame weighs 8.6 with air shock....fork 6.5 pounds...there is 26 pounds

now add cranks, shifters, derailers, handlebars, headset, bottom bracket, brakes, brake levers, seat, seat post, seat post collar, grips, stem....

great build but bs on 30 pounds


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> V10 Carbon and 30 pound build...I call bullshiat unless XC rims and parts...I can see 34 or 35 with airshock...no way 30
> 
> most dh rims with tires, cassetts and rotors are 13 (pair), frame 8...pedals a pound and a half, brakes 3 pounds...lite fork 6.....saddle, shifter, bars, stem...come on no way
> 
> my Intense M-9 weighs 38pounds 15 oz...just under 39


that guy is running CF 1500g rims, extra light tubes, RS worldcup/vivid air, etc.

everything is as light as light comes on that bike.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Saw on Vital that Peat's race bike from Val Di Sole, the full carbon one, weighs in at 34lbs down from the 37lbs. Both bikes with coil shocks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drastic. said:


> that guy is running CF 1500g rims, extra light tubes, RS worldcup/vivid air, etc.
> 
> everything is as light as light comes on that bike.


recheck my calculations i just posted....no way


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

That's not a calculation, that's a guess-timate at best.
The wheels are tubeless, his cassette weighs next to nothing, those cranks are 480g INCLUDING BB.
Trust me, this guy has built some bling-tastic bikes before, and if he says that bike is 13.86kg, then it is. You wouldn't pump 10 grand + into a bike and then lie about a couple of pounds for some internet-fame.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> V10 Carbon and 30 pound build...I call bullshiat ...I can see 34 or 35 with airshock...no way 30
> 
> he has got carbon XC rims and both weigh 1531 plus tires (HR 1280 and 1280) that equals 4091 without rotors and cassett....9 pounds (figure 11 and a half with tubes, rotors and cassett..frame weighs 8.6 with air shock....fork 6.5 pounds...there is 26 pounds
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

the full carbon thing Christiaan made- hes from holland.

the weight is real, but he has used things i wouldnt on a full on DH rig, among those the wheels - tune Hubs and enve AM rims the wheels are super light but durability ? then there is the tires, those are Exo minions he has on not dual play- thats also 2 lbs down.

im guessing if i throw the same stuff on my summum, it'll be just as or lighter. but its sitting at 36.5lbs now with burgtech hubs/823's and Dual ply minions.

btw, im not saying his setup isnt working for him, but i would ruin those tune hubs in a day. easy


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

my bike is about the 45lbs mark.... did i win?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> That's not a calculation, that's a guess-timate at best.
> The wheels are tubeless, his cassette weighs next to nothing, those cranks are 480g INCLUDING BB.
> Trust me, this guy has built some bling-tastic bikes before, and if he says that bike is 13.86kg, then it is. You wouldn't pump 10 grand + into a bike and then lie about a couple of pounds for some internet-fame.


impressive would love to see it


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

My ONE is 34lbs 10z with steel spring...:thumbsup:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Christiaan's bike's amazing  The on; thing he's missing is CF rear triangle and CCDB Air shock 

My Glory with RC4 Ti and Totem SA, light wheels, Havoc Carbon bar and Minions 2,5 EXO 3C, which seem to hold quite well in mountains is about 15kg (33,05lbs).
I will shave another 250g by switching Totem SA for 2012 Fox 180 Float next year. And maybe another 200g by replacing RC4 Ti with CCBD Air if it gets good rates.
So, my may rich 14,5kg (32lbs) mark... 
BUT, it's not a bike for shredding ;> It's tough enough for me, though


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

A guy on Ridemonkey built a Trek Session 88 to 29.76lbs or something ridiculous.... (He was running dual ply tires as well)

EDIT:









Thread:
29.76 lbs Trek Session 88 - Ridemonkey.com


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

this thread should be called, "hey, look at me."

and i wouldnt call that V10c a "real" DH build. it has AM rims and extra light tubes.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> V10 Carbon and 30 pound build...I call bullshiat ...I can see 34 or 35 with airshock...no way 30
> 
> he has got carbon XC rims and both weigh 1531 plus tires (HR 1280 and 1280) that equals 4091 without rotors and cassett....9 pounds (figure 11 and a half with tubes, rotors and cassett..frame weighs 8.6 with air shock....fork 6.5 pounds...there is 26 pounds
> 
> ...


The crank is only 460 grams, and everything else is pretty light ..etc I say it can be around 30 - 34 pounds. Hopefully we can get a picture of the bike on a scale


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

deadatbirth said:


> this thread should be called, "hey, look at me."
> 
> and i wouldnt call that V10c a "real" DH build. it has AM rims and extra light tubes.


Really? How is that? It's not even my bike.

Actually, I did a search before starting the thread because I want to find out if there was a thread in the past with lightweight DH builds (including the actual weight). Didn't find any (must have done the wrong search keys) so I started this one instead.

Yeah, carbon lightweight rims seem to be pushing it but that's his choice. Betcha he can run them hard downhill anyway (combined with smooth riding, good suspension setting, lighter bike). And I dunno, but I'm running 100 gram tubes on dual and single ply tires and they seem fine (and yes, I ride gnarly trails, just not as fast as you). Pinch flats are a function of tire pressure, to me anyway.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I ran this setup for a weekend of DH racing last season after braking my real DH bike










I think it was around 32lb. It was a bit scary but handled better then had expected.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

* His wheels are not tubeless, he's running lightweight XC tubes on Maxxis Minion EXO tyres (about 860gr).
* Tune hubs are used by Markus Klausman on the world cups
* the Syndicate team is running the same rims (but on Chris King hubs)

I would'nt say it is a reliable setup on the long run, but it is freaking light..



> and i wouldnt call that V10c a "real" DH build. it has AM rims and extra light tubes


So, is Sam Hill's bike not a 'proper' DH bike?
He's also running a AM wheelset (DT Swiss 1750).


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ill say it again, tune hubs are absolutely useless in DH.

they are light.. i dont care if klausman uses them, they give him new ones nonstop.

Every tune hub owner ive ever met, has said it was a mistake- granted its only 5 .. but 5 out of 5 owners saying they regret getting a super expensive hub, is a failure product.

And the Exo tires, ive run them myself, they are amazing for light DH, but come real DH with a few large rocks, and they go pop. 

What Christiaan did with that V10-C is amazing, so many nice bits on etc. but this total build - i would not trust riding that combo of things down, lets just raise the bar since its such a nice build regardless, champery. 

Tires and tune hubs are just not up for that kinda punishment, the rest is ok with me though.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

My understanding is the WC riders are on "proto" ENVE DH rims, not AM rims. The AM rims are kinda like running the carbon (much stiffer) version of Flow's, which yeah they will last a little while for DH, especially if you are light. Of course wrecking $2000 wheels to save that amount of weight seems silly to me. Must be nice having unlimited budget and friends that don't ditch you when your bike keeps breaking 

Not sure I'd trust the cranks either. I think the name is there to imply what part of your body will break first 

This coming from a guy who does ride some rather light and unusual long travel bikes, but my focus is to have zero on trail failures, get me UP-hill as fast as possible, and have as much usable travel as possible for the down. I love light bikes as long as they can truly handle the abuse I give them. A bike that ever fails on trail...well it fails IMHO.


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

*2011 Session 88*

36.06 but I have since put my Durace 7700 Cassette back on and Magura MT8 brakes are enroute so I will drop to below 35 with the changes.....Great thing is the lift never ever complains about how heavy my bikes are anyways, but coming from a 40lb. bike I did notice the difference last week at the local DH spot Horn's Hill, or maybe I didn't and it that whole Mind believes what it wants to believe crap.....regardless I love this steed! :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I would wreck the rimes, and tires on that thing. It is fine if you ride where there are no rocks. I say the high 30's are fine 36-40 LBS is 100% decent weight. Only one bike I have tested has been under the 40LB mark and it was a MD all others were LG frames. There is a 34 LBS TR450 floating around the internet somewhere. That is pretty light for a TR!!!


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

ianjenn,
are you referring to the trek or the 29lb bike listed at the TOP?
Joe


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OneEyedHito said:


> ianjenn,
> are you referring to the trek or the 29lb bike listed at the TOP?
> Joe


The STANS on the Trek, not sure about the Enve whats MSRP like $400 a rim? Thats a whole wheel.....alot of coin. Not sure but I hammer wheels and will ride down on flats if they happen so!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> The STANS on the Trek, not sure about the Enve whats MSRP like $400 a rim? Thats a whole wheel.....alot of coin. Not sure but I hammer wheels and will ride down on flats if they happen so!


1st regardless of weight that's a really stud build.

Now to rims yeah there's no way those rims would hold. I just got done pulling 9 of 12 dents with 2 cracks out of my 721 (than God for a crescent wrench :thumbsup and replaced a dt600 due to a hole through the center of the rim from impact.
Not too mention the cemetery full of dead rims.

Good luck though and hell of a build.


----------



## SentralSteve (May 27, 2010)

I think you have to find that balance between lightweight and durable. I just don't see a DH bike weighing 30-31 lbs holding up over a season. I guess if you don't mind folding parts and replacing them every few rides it will work, but who wants that? Seems to me that 34-35 lbs is a realistic weight for a DH bike that actually holds up over time.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Th combination of lightweight tubes, ultralight rims AND single ply tires doesn't add up. Other than that the V10 seems reasonable.

Dual ply Minions would add just under 2lbs or about 800g to the total weight, resulting in a 32.5 lbs or 14.7kg DH bike that is actually race-able. 

In my experience, its mainly the tires that provide pinch-flat protection, the light tubes are not a problem.
Stronger tires will also make those rims last a bit longer.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

> There is a 34 LBS TR450 floating around the internet somewhere. That is pretty light for a TR!!!


Mine is 35.05 LBS.
I just ordered Descendant cranks, and then i am stopping. 
More weight savings are too heavy on the wallet


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> impressive would love to see it












There you go, no BS, sorry dude, it turned out lighter then I was expecting. Still need to cut the hoses, shifter cable and waiting on my Easton Ec90 seatpost


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

_alain_ said:


> Mine is 35.05 LBS.
> I just ordered Descendant cranks, and then i am stopping.
> More weight savings are too heavy on the wallet


SWEET TR MAN!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Christiaan said:


> There you go, no BS, sorry dude, it turned out lighter then I was expecting. Still need to cut the hoses, shifter cable and waiting on my Easton Ec90 seatpost


29.62 lbs... you just beat the Session by a hair!

Christiaan, that is pretty impressive and I am sure you spent a lot of time, money and research to get the bike to that weight. Good job.

Of course, we all have our own opinions of that build but at the end of the day, you're the one riding it and I am sure you will have fun doing so, whoever way you'll ride it.

I personally am envious and will not hesitate to steal it from you the first time you look away... haha!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

_alain_ said:


> Mine is 35.05 LBS.
> I just ordered Descendant cranks, and then i am stopping.
> More weight savings are too heavy on the wallet


Sick bike

Here is another one (and the one i think he was talking about)

2011 Transition TR450 34.58lbs!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Christiaan said:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-
> 
> There you go, no BS, sorry dude, it turned out lighter then I was expecting. Still need to cut the hoses, shifter cable and waiting on my Easton Ec90 seatpost[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## The Other Player (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry bro, but thats in kg

13.45 kg = 19.7 lbs


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

The Other Player said:


> sorry bro, but thats in kg
> 
> 13.45 kg = 19.7 lbs


I think he was joking.


----------



## The Other Player (Jul 27, 2011)

*doh!*



Duncan1104 said:


> I think he was joking.


I know, plus I messed up on the weight, its 29.7 lbs :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

The Other Player said:


> sorry bro, but thats in kg
> 
> 13.45 kg = 19.7 lbs


Math should not be an elective.


----------

